# How to adjust linkage?



## QDiesel (Feb 25, 2005)

My problem:

Over the last month my 96 altima (automatic) has been having trouble shifting from 3rd to 4th. It has been revving above 5k rpm's, sometimes as high as 7k if I keep accelerating, and only shifts if I let off the pedal. I have always had the problem with the car occasionally not starting in park and having to press forward on the shifter for the car to recognize it is in fact in park and then it starts fine. TODAY my car decided it doesn't believe in reverse anymore and just revs as if it's in neutral. It does drive forward but even with the pedal to the floor only hits about 3k rpms. I haven't tried revving past 2k in "reverse" and haven't gone more than 25mph in drive. Currently I have 163,000 miles on it. 

From what I've gathered through searching this very helpful forum is that I need either a new transmission(please no...) or to adjust the throttle linkage. Also, I read a coolant flush and filter(which?) replacement is good to do as well. I read that it is best to try the less expensive simple solutions first and then the major ones if needed. I just filled my tranny with dexIII fluid so that's fine. 

MY QUESTION: is really how hard is it to adjust the linkage and is there an online guide of some sort or visual aid? I plan on buying a Haynes repair guide tomorrow. I can build a computer from scratch but haven't done much concerning cars(other than extensive stereo install), so, is this something most people can do? Is it a garage service that is normally not to costly? 

Other "nonsignificant" trauma my car has been through - burned a hole in freon line a few months back when I powered up a distributor block for my stereo that was sitting bare on freon line, oops. Car has had a knocking sound from the engine since I bought it in 98, has gotten progressively worse over the years. Just mentioning in case for some wierd reason they are relevant. Any help, ideas or similar experiences are much appreciated!!!!!

Thanks,

-Q


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

By the sounds of it, it's not your 'throttle' linkage that needs adjusting, you need to have your 'transmission' linkages adjusted. that would be the first thing i would look at. The Haynes manual you are buying should have instructions on how to do that. if it still plays up after that, i would send the car in for an auto trans service.
Dan.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

my 93 automatic altima had that same problem, if yu lay down and look ant yur transmission its right on the front on the right, there is a 12mm(i believe) nut yu gotta loosen not take off, then from what it sounds like move down i believe, but yu can jus play with that in yur drive way or street and go threw yur gears untill yu get it right. it will not harm yur trans.


----------



## QDiesel (Feb 25, 2005)

just wanted to update anyone whose interested. Unfortunately I need to have the transmission rebuilt. $1900 out the door but with a two year parts and labor warranty. Sucks but thats life. Thanks for the help


----------

